

Show HN: Prevent your free Heroku app from ever falling asleep again - Podeau
http://kaffeine.herokuapp.com

======
kaape
Although the idea is simple, this need is typically satisfied by a free uptime
monitor for me. If I need it to stay up, I might as well let somebody monitor
for downtime and alert me.

In what use case would you prefer your solution over an uptime monitor? like
e.g. [https://uptimerobot.com/](https://uptimerobot.com/)

------
gherkin
Why would one want their Heroku instance to stay awake at all times? If the
request is processed with a slight bit of latency, I'm okay with that. Plus,
it helps the Heroku guys manage their infrastructure and cut costs in terms of
unused computation time. This feels like taking advantage of the good will of
those providing the service.

~~~
itake
the first time the instance can be very slow. Like 20s response time.

------
rtpg
Are you sure this isn't against Heroku's TOS?

~~~
itake
the more common way to do this is with new relic's uptime monitoring. I don't
think heroku cares.

~~~
ericnolte
My assumption is if you're at a stage of dev worth running New Relic then your
app is probably worth the constant uptime. Out of the dozen or so Heroku apps
I have only one or two are using New Relic. The rest are just experiments not
worth the additional infrastructure waste.

------
AlexNeoNomad
pingdom.com free tariff.

